# "Flawless" to debut on HDNet Movies BEFORE THEATER



## Supervolcano

On Wednesday 3/26/2008 at 9pm (and again at 11:30pm) EDT, a full length sneak preview the PG-13 fictional crime/drama movie titled "Flawless" with Demi Moore and Michael Caine about a diamond heist in 1960 London is to debut on HDNet Movies 2 days before, yes before, it even hits theaters in the United States!!!

For more about the film "Flawless":
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0780516/

For more about this type of pre-release showing:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDNet



from wikipedia said:


> Recently, HDNet Movies has received press concerning their controversial day and date release strategy. This strategy subsumes the tiered theatrical release followed by DVD sales followed by broadcast distribution. A notable HDNet film with a day and date release was Bubble, directed by Steven Soderbergh. This strategy is seen as a blow to the traditional release window of theatrical films. Movies released using this strategy are simultaneously shown on HDNet Movies and in theaters on a Friday (the traditional release day of a film), followed quickly by a DVD release of the movie on Tuesday (the traditional DVD release day). Soderbergh has signed a deal with HDNet films to make a total of six films released using this strategy; however, HDNet Films allows other directors to release their films day-and date, not just Soderbergh. Many theaters see this as a threat to their business, and have banned these films.


Call me crazy, but I just saw the trailer for this movie on HDNet Movies and it looked pretty good. Save your money. Set your DVR to record it. Cook up some popcorn and watch it with the family at home.


----------



## bdowell

Thanks for the heads up. I'll have to set a recording up for this one.


----------



## Old Tv Watcher

What channel is HDNet? Is one of those HD Chjannels that you have to pay extra?


----------



## Doug Brott

Old Tv Watcher said:


> What channel is HDNet? Is one of those HD Chjannels that you have to pay extra?


Yes it is ..


----------



## Tom Robertson

When I first saw this marketing plan, I immediately thought of issues come movie awards time. Oscars (not saying this will or won't be a contender) require a movie be shown in a theatre before it is distributed in any other form. I checked in imdb, this film has been exhibited in a few film festivals already, so should be ok from that standpoint.

This might be the first of the HDNet movies released in this fashion that I actually see. The first, _Bubble_ just wasn't my style, but I was very intrigued by the release plan.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## armophob

Tom Robertson said:


> When I first saw this marketing plan, I immediately thought of issues come movie awards time. Oscars (not saying this will or won't be a contender) require a movie be shown in a theatre before it is distributed in any other form. I checked in imdb, this film has been exhibited in a few film festivals already, so should be ok from that standpoint.
> 
> This might be the first of the HDNet movies released in this fashion that I actually see. The first, _Bubble_ just wasn't my style, but I was very intrigued by the release plan.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


I like the trend. Be nice to watch a movie before my hacker buddies do and way before it makes it to the theater.


----------



## Ken S

Old Tv Watcher said:


> What channel is HDNet? Is one of those HD Chjannels that you have to pay extra?


It's HDNet Movies (There is also an HDNet) and it's channel 78 on DirecTV. It used to be included with HD Access, but is now part of the HD Extra package which is an extra $5/month.


----------



## pacjag

Thanks for the heads up,. I just scheduled it using the DVR Scheduler.


----------



## jabrwocky7

If they start pre-releasing more movies, it could become well worth the $5 a month extra.


----------



## Steve615

jabrwocky7 said:


> If they start pre-releasing more movies, it could become well worth the $5 a month extra.


HDNet Movies channel has been doing this for awhile.The last sneak preview that I recall was the preview of "Shrooms",about a month or so ago.


----------



## liverpool

This was out on the bit torrent trackers about 6 weeks ago. Very good movie


----------



## Thaedron

And just when I was going to drop the HD Extra Pack...

<puts on tinfoil hat>
DirecTV is toying with us... 
</puts on tinfoil hat>

Edit: added to schedule via remote scheduling Thanks for the heads up on this.


----------



## Grentz

Thx for the info, seems like a good movie (at least my kind of movie  )

and for those that do not want to search on their DVR, here is the info for the showings:

March 26 9:00 PM ET Flawless - Sneak Preview/HD Premiere

March 26 11:30 PM ET Flawless - Sneak Preview


----------



## spartanstew

Scheduled, thank you.


----------



## scottchez

I went to it. Why does the guide data say it came out in 2007 if it has not hit the theaters yet?


----------



## DustoMan

I was looking through what was on Dish On Demand on my 722 and this movie is up for rent there already... for $11.99(!?!?!) No thank you. If I was interested in seeing this movie, I'd watch it on HDnet.


----------



## Supervolcano

scottchez said:


> I went to it. Why does the guide data say it came out in 2007 if it has not hit the theaters yet?


It's AMERICAN debut is next week.
It was released in a few other countries last year.
Click the imdb link in top post for details.


----------



## CopyCat

Thanks for the tip, my recorder is set.


----------



## Rob Glasser

DustoMan said:


> I was looking through what was on Dish On Demand on my 722 and this movie is up for rent there already... for $11.99(!?!?!) No thank you. If I was interested in seeing this movie, I'd watch it on HDnet.


I noticed this too and thought it was a typo or an error, now I get it. It was made available to PPV before theatrical release but at a premium. Good to know it's going to be on for free for those of us with HDNet Movies.


----------



## russ9

Thanks!


----------



## Rickrd

Thanks! This site is so AWESOME!


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Past movies have seen release of the DVD to stores at the same time as theater as well... so I wonder if this will be coming out on DVD that Friday as well?


----------



## lovswr

Thanks!


----------



## Buzzdar

DustoMan said:


> I was looking through what was on Dish On Demand on my 722 and this movie is up for rent there already... for $11.99(!?!?!) No thank you. If I was interested in seeing this movie, I'd watch it on HDnet.


Now if this was a Movie that was gonna be out before the theater and it was something i would go to the movies to see i would pay 11.99 for it. just to be able to stay at home. I know i would do that with gas prices how they are. If you figure it costs about 16-20 bucks just to go to the theater per couple.


----------



## Galaxie6411

Very cool, set my timer. I have been saying for years that movies are going to debut as a pay per view for a reasonable price a few days after their theatre debuts sooner or later. Digital media is where the future lies.


----------



## DishTSR3Mentor

Might I also add that E* has Flawless available on PPV for 9.99 - in the case that you don't have HD yet, but would like to screen the movie....


----------



## m4p

Thanks very much for the post, have set it up to record. To those wondering about this movie being out before, I believe there is another movie also called Flawless that starred Robert De Niro from 1999.


----------



## FogCutter

This was tried with _The Pirates of Penzance_ starring Linda Ronstadt in 1983. It was released on PPV and a theater release at the same time, resulting in a very poor box office performance and low PPV participation alike. I believe that several theater chains boycotted the movie at the time.

Thanks for the heads up, my DVR is set and ready. Be interesting to see how this works for the studio.


----------



## bleucheeseburger

I just set my hr21 to record Flawless from the DirecTv website using the DVR Scheduler feature!
This is great for forgetful folks like myself.


----------



## kevhow

So.... Did anyone watch it ?


----------



## say-what

kevhow said:


> So.... Did anyone watch it ?


Recorded it, haven't had time to watch yet.


----------



## Rob Glasser

kevhow said:


> So.... Did anyone watch it ?


Not impressed, fell asleep trying to watch it.


----------



## Chris Blount

FogCutter said:


> This was tried with _The Pirates of Penzance_ starring Linda Ronstadt in 1983. It was released on PPV and a theater release at the same time, resulting in a very poor box office performance and low PPV participation alike.


I remember that. My recollection is that the movie didn't do well simply because it wasn't very good.

Haven't had a chance to watch Flawless yet.


----------



## rcpilot82

Very slow moving. Had a hard time staying awake. I can't see this doing very well at the box office. However, this is just my opinion.


----------



## ccr1958

i recorded & watched about 20 mins & it seemed to have very very slight
lip sync...but i will not discount the movie just yet...will try to watch
in its entireity in the coming days....


----------



## Rob Glasser

rcpilot82 said:


> Very slow moving. Had a hard time staying awake. I can't see this doing very well at the box office. However, this is just my opinion.


I'll second that opinion.


----------



## vicw

Chris Blount said:


> I remember that. My recollection is that the movie didn't do well simply because it wasn't very good.
> 
> Haven't had a chance to watch Flawless yet.


That version of Pirates of Penzance was great IMHO. It was one of our favorite musical films. We have been patiently waiting for it ever to be released on DVD, but no sign yet that it ever will be.


----------



## Supervolcano

I watched "Flawless" late last night and I liked it.

I can see how/why this movie was "selected" to be released in this fashion. I bet it was very low budget. All the scenes took place inside/outside the diamond shop and the restaurant (and in that other place near the end of the movie, so I don't spoil it). Costs for the set were very minimal. Very few actors in the whole movie. I bet they made a profit just from the HDNet deal alone.

This movie was about "the story".
They didn't need to gussy it up with big theatrics and action.
I like how they kept it "simple".

I can name dozens of slow moving movies that I like which were big hits.
I can name dozens of movies that were big hits that I disliked.
I can name dozens of big budget movies that were flops.

Was it the greatest movie ever? No.
Was it an average or above average movie? Yes ... In my opinion.
To each their own.


----------



## cadet502

Haven't watched it yet, but I did notice in the info that it shows the year as (2007). Is that because it was shown at a film festival last year?


----------



## Supervolcano

cadet502 said:


> Haven't watched it yet, but I did notice in the info that it shows the year as (2007). Is that because it was shown at a film festival last year?


Was released in Europe in Feb 2007.
Was released in Indonesia & Spain in Sept 2007.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0780516/releaseinfo


----------



## Ken S

Supervolcano said:


> I watched "Flawless" late last night and I liked it.
> 
> I can see how/why this movie was "selected" to be released in this fashion. I bet it was very low budget. All the scenes took place inside/outside the diamond shop and the restaurant (and in that other place near the end of the movie, so I don't spoil it). Costs for the set were very minimal. Very few actors in the whole movie. I bet they made a profit just from the HDNet deal alone.
> 
> This movie was about "the story".
> They didn't need to gussy it up with big theatrics and action.
> I like how they kept it "simple".
> 
> I can name dozens of slow moving movies that I like which were big hits.
> I can name dozens of movies that were big hits that I disliked.
> I can name dozens of big budget movies that were flops.
> 
> Was it the greatest movie ever? No.
> Was it an average or above average movie? Yes ... In my opinion.
> To each their own.


I agree...it was a good story. A little different. It was filmed well. The acting wasn't bad. All in all I enjoyed it.


----------



## Agrajag

This movie will be a bomb in the theaters. It'll be gone in a week or two. It's no wonder they chose this one. I also have not seen a single preview or ad for it so it's clear the studio had zero faith in this thing.

I love Michael Caine but Demi Moore was totally the wrong choice for this role (in my opinion).


----------



## Tiger Tony

I watched it last night with my wife and 24 year old daughter. Surprisingly I made it through without falling asleep. It barley kept my interest. 

I am not one of these people that have to have action pack thrills for me to enjoy a movie, but this one was really dull and slow. I could not recommend this movie to anyone. I'd never spend money to see this movie and would only suggest watching it if all your other channels are broken and it's the only movie on.

They have a good story line they just didn't do anything with it.

On the plus side, the HD picture and 5.1 audio was excellent.

My wife and daughter enjoyed the movie but thought it lacked some suspense.


----------



## CorkyMuldoon

Supervolcano said:


> I watched "Flawless" late last night and I liked it....


Same here. Pretty interesting. Solid acting, too.


----------



## ESPNSTI

I liked it, but I like "slow moving" movies. 



Spoiler



Initially I was thinking, who would install a drain in a vault, thinking that's how he got it out, and for some reason I figured they would have shown it initially if he made multiple trips. :lol:


----------



## Supervolcano

ESPNSTI,



Spoiler



The drain wasn't in the vault and yes he did make lots of trips. The drain was in his janitor's closet where he empties the mop bucket (which is what he put the diamonds in for each trip).

If you go back and watch it again, very late in the movie, they show a little recap of the security guard sitting at his desk watching the camera footage of him going back and forth several times past a second hallway that also had a security camera. He was smart enough to continue timing each trip back into and out of the vault so he wasn't shown in THAT camera.


That's what made the movie for me.
I didn't get that either until they finally showed it.


----------



## saxon2000

kevhow said:


> So.... Did anyone watch it ?


Twice.

A 'quality' movie. Well made, well acted, great photography and suspenseful. Jazz fans will enjoy some of the soundtrack. Dave Brubeck's classic 'Take Five' featured with the great Paul Desmond on alto sax.

The settings and costumes deserve a mention as they helped capture 1960's London very well indeed.

That being said, I don't see this movie being a commercial success. Not enough blood, guts or boobs.















from me!


----------



## dbconsultant

Predictable but not bad, overall. Glad we watched it on tv, wouldn't have wanted to spend "theater dollars" on it.

I think this was Demi trying to prove she could act.


----------



## Rob Glasser

dbconsultant said:


> I think this was Demi trying to prove she could act.


Trying being the operative word, and not very successfully IMHO.


----------



## Nick

As far as I'm concerned, Demi doesn't have to act -- all she has to do is show up. :heart:

...and it helps if she brings the beer.


----------



## looney2ns

Slow and plodding. Wife and I both went to sleep on it.
It is only being released in theatres owned by Mark Cuban. (Landmark Theatres)ONLY way it would get a release.


----------



## SuperTech1

I enjoyed it. It made me think, and most movies are filled with flaws. This one was enjoyable because it wasn't (pun intended  ).


----------



## Thaedron

kevhow said:


> So.... Did anyone watch it ?


Yes, the wife and I watched it last Friday night. It was a decent movie. Not action packed, but a good story nonetheless.

I give it a thumbs up.


----------



## Thaedron

Supervolcano said:


> Was it the greatest movie ever? No.
> Was it an average or above average movie? Yes ... In my opinion.
> To each their own.


Sums it up about perfectly!


----------



## Bluto17

I watched it. I liked it. I would recommend it. Some good twists in the plot.


----------

